# UNICORNS



## Azure (Feb 27, 2010)

DISCUSS


----------



## torachi (Feb 27, 2010)

Goats. /thread


----------



## Wreth (Feb 27, 2010)

Harmony, harmony.....


----------



## Azure (Feb 27, 2010)

OH LOVE


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 27, 2010)

RAUNCHY


----------



## Tycho (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh god that's a hideous ping pong ball.


----------



## Wreth (Feb 27, 2010)

Also Narwhals>Unicorns.


----------



## quayza (Feb 27, 2010)

O-o


----------



## Wreth (Feb 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykwqXuMPsoc


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 27, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> Also Narwhals>Unicorns.



but narwhals aren't robotic and full of rainbows

why don't ya post a rave of unicorns in R&R


----------



## Wreth (Feb 27, 2010)

lazyredhead said:


> but narwhals aren't robotic and full of rainbows
> 
> why don't ya post a rave of unicorns in R&R



Narwhals don't need that, narwhals are real, and they have a more awesome spike.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 27, 2010)

AZURE YOUR AVATAR IS HIDEOUS!

I AM DISCUSSING UNICORNS!

IN CAPITAL LETTERS!


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 27, 2010)

Unicorns are gay.

/obvious


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 27, 2010)

lol original.


----------



## Takun (Feb 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Unicorns are gay.
> 
> /obvious




FUCK YOU TOO BRO.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 27, 2010)

Unicorns are so horny


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 27, 2010)

Chaaarrrlliiie chaaaarrrrrrlllllliiiiieee chhhhhaaaaaarrrrrrrllllliiiiiieeeee
Wake up sleepy head, we're going on a magical adventure to candy mountain.
Candy mountain, filled with sweets and joy and sweets.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 27, 2010)

AAARG WHAT HAPPENED OH MY BLAARGHFGFDFN HARMONY HARMONY


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 27, 2010)

Insanity at its finest


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 27, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> AAARG WHAT HAPPENED OH MY BLAARGHFGFDFN HARMONY HARMONY



o..o?


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Feb 27, 2010)

Unicorns = Charlie the Unicorn & the pink n' blue retards. XD


----------



## Viva (Feb 27, 2010)

I LOVES ME SOME UNICORNZZZZZZZ


----------



## Atrak (Feb 27, 2010)

Charlie is the only cool one in that episode of RC.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh dear god...
Now there's three of them.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 27, 2010)

Unicorns are horny equines


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 27, 2010)

This is some legitimately wacky shit dude










fart


----------



## lobosabio (Feb 27, 2010)

Unicorns aren't worth worshiping.  They're basically horses with dildos strapped to their heads.


----------



## Takun (Feb 27, 2010)

lobosabio said:


> Unicorns aren't worth worshiping.  They're basically horses with dildos strapped to their heads.




That's exactly why they should be worshiped.  :c


----------



## Milo (Feb 27, 2010)

after listening to erasure all day, unicorns are a little cooler now


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsGYh8AacgY


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 27, 2010)

they make excellent target practice but they give some terrible exp and no good drop items either D:


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Feb 28, 2010)

Unicorns are freakin awesome.
if i didnt like dragons better, i would totally make unicorns my species. i mean i would totally be a unicorn... um.... YEAH

oh and Harmony, your avatar is awesome.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

My SL avatar is some shitty cross-breed of a unicorn with wings. Oh yeah, I'm cool.


Unicorns are awesome, but very homosexual. Manly stallions turned into girly ponies with a horn on their head...


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Feb 28, 2010)

The first man-made unicorn was a cow.  http://lair2000.net/Unicorn_Dreams/Unicorns_Man_Made/unicorns_man_made.html


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 28, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> The first man-made unicorn was a cow.  http://lair2000.net/Unicorn_Dreams/Unicorns_Man_Made/unicorns_man_made.html


That's a very gay website.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 28, 2010)

What's happening here?  OP isn't Rilvor.

Also, http://comicker-kai.deviantart.com/art/ALWAYS-155584364


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> What's happening here? OP isn't Rilvor.
> 
> Also, http://comicker-kai.deviantart.com/art/ALWAYS-155584364


 Oh shit, here comes the rainbow of love!


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Oh shit, here comes the rainbow of love!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUaKxFjlOpw


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 28, 2010)

i think unicorns got way to sissified.

first of all old world unicorns are not horses with horns, they are very deer like in appearance with lion-like tails. and always solid white, none of this rainbow shit. 

second they kicked ass in old world stories, one is about how a lion was arrogent enough to hunt a unicorn and the unicorn fought with and killed it. another is how one can use a virgin to lure out a unicorn to try and catch it right? well if the girl is lying about being a virgin the unicorn will kill her for lying about her purity.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 1, 2010)

They're a terrible fad that needs to die. ):<


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

SirRob said:


> They're a terrible fad that needs to die. ):<


 
aww no more slightly unamused fox avy? T~T


----------



## SirRob (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> aww no more slightly unamused fox avy? T~T


Durr hurr purr murr!!!!


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Durr hurr purr murr!!!!


----------



## Seas (Mar 1, 2010)

Many here don't seem to get the reference in the OP and some avatars...


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 1, 2010)

Or that it was the LOTD here before it exploded all over /v/.


----------



## -xSuishox- (Mar 1, 2010)

Damn! Well there goes the rest of my innocence.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 1, 2010)

Seastalker said:


> Many here don't seem to get the reference in the OP and some avatars...



And they call themselves nerds


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 1, 2010)

At first I was like "lol, what the hell?", but thAND LIVE IN HARMONY HARMONY OH LOVE


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> At first I was like "lol, what the hell?", but thAND LIVE IN HARMONY HARMONY OH LOVE


 
Harmony is for faggots :V


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Harmony is for faggots :V



I don't mean that pink dragofag >:[


----------



## Viva (Mar 1, 2010)

Seastalker said:


> Many here don't seem to get the reference in the OP and some avatars...


 
Oh.  something from adultswim.com.  Why am I not surprised?


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I don't mean that pink dragofag >:[


 
lol I forgot Newf or what ever forum name is Harmony xP
Anyhow its still for fags :V


----------



## Willow (Mar 1, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Unicorns are gay.
> 
> /obvious


Fake and gay...


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Fake and gay...


 
lol = 3


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 1, 2010)

harmony was the cure to cancer....but it only lasted a day


----------



## Yrr (Mar 1, 2010)

Dinosaurs are better, OP.


----------



## Leon (Mar 1, 2010)

Yrr said:


> Dinosaurs are better, OP.


 
Terradactyls FTW. :V


----------



## Tycho (Mar 1, 2010)

leon said:


> Terradactyls FTW. :V



_Ptero_dactyls.


----------



## Willow (Mar 1, 2010)

leon said:


> Terradactyls FTW. :V





Tycho said:


> _Ptero_dactyls.


Raptors are way cooler


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 1, 2010)

Yesterday's Utahraptor thread is locked, but... _this _rages on?


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 1, 2010)

Yrr said:


> Dinosaurs are better, OP.



You know what's even better?

ROBOT DINOSAURS THAT SHOOT BEAMS WHEN THEY ROAR


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 1, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> You know what's even better?
> 
> ROBOT DINOSAURS THAT SHOOT BEAMS WHEN THEY ROAR



Lol @ the ginger kid being cock-block'd.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> You know what's even better?
> 
> ROBOT DINOSAURS THAT SHOOT BEAMS WHEN THEY ROAR


 
that was quite entertaining :3


----------



## Leon (Mar 1, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> You know what's even better?
> 
> ROBOT DINOSAURS THAT SHOOT BEAMS WHEN THEY ROAR


 
Best. Game. Ever.


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 1, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Lol @ the ginger kid being cock-block'd.


I was more entertained by the sudden "face into boobs" moment.


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 1, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> At first I was like "lol, what the hell?", but thAND LIVE IN HARMONY HARMONY OH LOVE



How does one create rainbow text?


----------



## Wreth (Mar 1, 2010)

Pterodactyls aren't dinosaurs, and Narwhals are still better than unicorns.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

Want to know whats the BEST species?



DRAGONS  Them not being real is not an argument >.>


----------



## Wreth (Mar 1, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Want to know whats the BEST species?
> 
> 
> 
> DRAGONS  Them not being real is not an argument >.>



It is.


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 1, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Want to know whats the BEST species?
> 
> 
> 
> DRAGONS  Them not being real is not an argument >.>



I exist.... don't I...???? @.@


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> I exist.... don't I...???? @.@


 Nope, I see nothing


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Nope, I see nothing



T.T then i guess i'll go be imaginary in the corner and cry XP


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 1, 2010)

Unicorns are win. /thread


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> T.T then i guess i'll go be imaginary in the corner and cry XP


Imaginary Land is awesome


----------



## Lane The Slain (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow... Three pages on a unicorn thread.


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 1, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Imaginary Land is awesome




I agree. i have three of them in my pocket right now.

*pulls one out the end of his tail*


----------



## Keaton (Mar 1, 2010)

In Charlie the unicorn 3 you can see Unicorns and Narwhals...xD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaCCkfjPm0o&feature=related


----------



## Azure (Mar 1, 2010)

Charlie the Unicorn is some seriously unfunny shit.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 1, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Charlie the Unicorn is some seriously unfunny shit.



The Charlie the Unicorn cartoons are basically a looooong drawn out joke being told by a stoned 5 year old with a really tiny "ZOMG UNEXPECTED LOL" punchline at the end.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 1, 2010)

Tycho said:


> The Charlie the Unicorn cartoons are basically a looooong drawn out joke being told by a stoned 5 year old with a really tiny "ZOMG UNEXPECTED LOL" punchline at the end.



That Candy Mountain song was pretty awesome at the time too. It got annoying when a number of other people picked up on it.


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 2, 2010)

Horsies with bayonettes attached to their heads ^_^


----------



## Zaraphayx (Mar 2, 2010)

Can't stop playing the flash.


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 4, 2010)

Folks, halp!  I'm addicted!


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 4, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Folks, halp! I'm addicted!


 
Well, there is no more help for you Ariel, your a cool mod but you must be *DESTROYED!1!* >:[


----------



## Atrak (Mar 4, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Folks, halp!  I'm addicted!



I'm sorry, but you now have animated rainbow hair. There is no halp for you.


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 4, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Well, there is no more help for you Ariel, your a cool mod but you must be *DESTROYED!1!* >:[



I shall press X if you try!


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 4, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> I shall press X if you try!


 X?

but that might hurt, can't you just sit still for about 5 seconds while I get my aiming reticule on your head? :O


----------



## Tycho (Mar 4, 2010)

That hair is trippy.  Makes me want to cut it off and braid it and stare at it for hours.


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 4, 2010)

Tycho said:


> That hair is trippy.  Makes me want to cut it off and braid it and stare at it for hours.



And you'll have "Always" by Erasure stuck in your head like it's stuck in mine. D:


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 4, 2010)

Best hair ever.


----------



## Azure (Mar 4, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Folks, halp!  I'm addicted!


You are the best mod evar.


----------



## ToeClaws (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh nos... they kills it that song!

Seriously though... unicorns can will with a rainbow thought.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 4, 2010)

GAY FAGGOT ROBOT UNICORNS!

CHARLEY!
WE HAVE TO GO TO THE CANDEY MOUNTAIN


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 4, 2010)

...reminds me of the Prinny incident...*goes to see if they still have their prinny*


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 9, 2010)

lol


----------



## Liam (Mar 9, 2010)

Unicorns, a horse with a corn.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 9, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Horsies with bayonettes attached to their heads ^_^



Them Fuzzy-Wuzzies don't like it up 'em - Lance Corporal Jones


----------



## Willow (Mar 9, 2010)

Narwhals are just underwater unicorns


----------



## Viva (Mar 9, 2010)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> That Candy Mountain song was pretty awesome at the time too. It got annoying when a number of other people picked up on it.


 
Most things get retarded once people you hate start liking it.


----------



## virus (Mar 10, 2010)

charlie the unicorn is fucking stupid.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 10, 2010)

STARFISH! LOVE ME! LOVE ME!


----------

